# Bernie the Bunraku-how-to



## crazy xmas (Dec 30, 2008)

Looks freaken awesome great break down!


----------



## TNBrad (Sep 12, 2007)

OMG WOW great work.


----------



## Terra (Sep 23, 2007)

Interesting. So you wear him in front of you. Hmmm....that is such a great idea and super tutorial. I've been trying to figure out a way that I can be two different characters in my haunt. I will first meet the kiddies as a friendly person, they will turn a couple of corners and meet me again. If I wear a version of this, I would suddenly become a zombie! I like!


----------



## Growler (Aug 12, 2008)

Is that one of those baby carriers you are using?


----------



## dubbax3 (Jun 25, 2008)

Growler said:


> Is that one of those baby carriers you are using?


Yup. I try and use what I have. I held on to this baby for years. When I wear Bernie out I just used a button down black shirt.


----------



## dubbax3 (Jun 25, 2008)

Terra said:


> Interesting. So you wear him in front of you. Hmmm....that is such a great idea and super tutorial. I've been trying to figure out a way that I can be two different characters in my haunt. I will first meet the kiddies as a friendly person, they will turn a couple of corners and meet me again. If I wear a version of this, I would suddenly become a zombie! I like!


Wow thanks! Glad you like it. I still have work to do on the feet. I'd like my shoes to fit into Bernies shoes and use velcro for easy ins and outs.


----------



## dubbax3 (Jun 25, 2008)

Here is Bernie in action, well a photo anyway. Videos next.


----------



## Arlita (Aug 20, 2009)

I love Bernie's eyes I think it the best part of the prop.


----------



## dubbax3 (Jun 25, 2008)

Arlita said:


> I love Bernie's eyes I think it the best part of the prop.


Thanks alot. Its sort of one of those looks good from far but far from good things though. I wish I would've spent a little more time on them. Glad you like them.


----------



## 112Haunt (Oct 12, 2009)

Love the concept Dubbax! The hands are great too.


----------



## dubbax3 (Jun 25, 2008)

112Haunt said:


> Love the concept Dubbax! The hands are great too.


Thanks, glad you like him and his gnarled up hands! Someday I WILL post a video to Bernie in action. I actually had one but the quality was terrible.


----------



## VexFX (Oct 19, 2010)

Nice. How is his head controlled?


----------



## Crunch (Oct 23, 2008)

Oh cool!!!


----------



## thalius Darkrune (Apr 3, 2011)

I so want to combine this with a gravebreaker!! LOL


----------



## dubbax3 (Jun 25, 2008)

VexFX said:


> Nice. How is his head controlled?



It's kind of on a swivel, just junk I found around my garage. so it doesn't turn but sways back and forth it all depends how much and how hard you move the body.


----------



## dubbax3 (Jun 25, 2008)

thalius Darkrune said:


> I so want to combine this with a gravebreaker!! LOL


I want to see that! Post pics if it works out.


----------

